# Coughing Westie?



## mindy001 (Jul 12, 2010)

My westie Alfie is approaching 14 years old and apart from going slightly deaf and blind is in general good health. Apart from the fact for the past couple of years has been suffering with a fairly persistant cough. He has been to the vets a couple of times and had x-rays and blood tests etc where we was told he had chronic bronchitis and there isn't much we can do for him? However I feel there must be something he could take to at the very least ease the symptoms, has anyone else experienced this kind of problem with their dogs at all? Any advice would be gratefully received!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

Sorry can't help but will bump this thread for you


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi there my sis had lil dog years ago had bad cough vet gave him benelin cough mixture for about a year no change then another vet seen him (her husband ) took x-rays had bad lung cancer pts he was only 3 yrs old wonder if she had noticed in 1st place he would got better . but on lighter note my mother inlaw had old dog 19 yrs old had bad cough for yrs passed away aged 19 had his cough yrs still lived to ripe old age she used to give him cough mixture he loved it lol


----------



## mindy001 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi there, thanks for your reply! Have tried giving him benylin before for a while but didn't seem to do much good tho? Maybe will give it another go as feel so sorry for him, poor little fella he looks really down in the dumps and just feel bad not really being able to do anything for him?!


----------



## Paddy Paws (Jul 11, 2010)

There is not an awful lot that you can do is it is bronchitis that is causing the cough. Sometimes a little honey can be soothing however


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hope you find something that helps poor wee soul , my lil westie is just 5 months


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Has he had a heart check?


----------



## mindy001 (Jul 12, 2010)

Im not too sure at the time when we took him to the vets whether they checked his heart or not, it was a while ago that we took him now? I have searched thru google etc and have seen a couple of times that westies can be prone to have enlarged hearts or something like that? Do you think this could be a possible cause for his cough? I did wonder when I read the internet but thought surely the vets would have said something about it at the time??


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

mindy001 said:


> Im not too sure at the time when we took him to the vets whether they checked his heart or not, it was a while ago that we took him now? I have searched thru google etc and have seen a couple of times that westies can be prone to have enlarged hearts or something like that? Do you think this could be a possible cause for his cough? I did wonder when I read the internet but thought surely the vets would have said something about it at the time??


My springer got d.c.m (enlarged heart) at the age of 6 this desease usually attacks when young, but at his age it could be his heart due to age, i would get it checked out.


----------

